# Painful....everything?



## Skweeek (May 9, 2015)

Hey guys,
So, weird thing has been happening to me lately. And it might be a little TMI, so I apologize in advance.
So in the past few months my sex life has gotten weird. It started when, after a state of abstinence, I noticed that when I became aroused instead of that yay happy tingle I used to get, my lower abdomen would start cramping like my Ibs feeling, but I would start cramping so hard that it would actually make my vagina cramp. (TMI I KNOW I'M SORRY!!!) So foreplay isn't fun anymore 
Then, it started hurting when.... You know. But only during the initial penetration. Once its in, then its okay and it almost makes it feel better. I used to not have a problem with back door play either but anymore the pain sends me through the roof. So that's become a distant memory too. I've been to my OBGYN and regular doctor,got exams and tested for STDS and all came back fine.
I have pretty severe mixed IBS and I'm wondering if maybe this is the culprit since there is apparently nothing wrong with my lady bits. Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Diane Mills (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, I have IBSd mainly, I have also been diagnosed with vulvodynia. Have they checked you for this? I was advised by a pain specialist that it can unfortunately be all connected, as it is all to do with the pain nerve pathways. I have had vulvodynia for around 5 or more years now! I was put on duloxetine antidepressants, to help with the chronic pain, they helped a bit, more with the anxiety side of my IBS though tbh. I found it helped if I used lidocaine gel down there to number the pain and gabspentin gel, although had to get that on private prescription and is very expensive, so have stopped that now. Coming off my duloxetine now, as as caused me to high high heart rate ( although I am wondering it that is more from anxiety?) Hoping that the dr will prescribed me something better for my vulva pain, once come off these meds and something that will help with my anxiety. Sex use to be enjoyable, now I just avoid it. X


----------

